# 2008 F250 Install Questions



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I plan I starting my install on my 250SD next week. Planning ahead I was looking for a good place to put the Western Isolation module. The only place that I see that is somewhat isolated from the environment is behing the passenger side head light. Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not sure how big that module is for the western, but boss plows use 6 relays for the 08 Fords - I made a braket that attached to fender wall and holds them in front of the master cylinder area. There is room behind the lights but with the Boss harness and the size of relays that wasn't an option.

There just isn't anyplace to mount anything under that hood - my solenoid is mounted to my air filter cover.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup I was thinking the same thing as I was looking around... The Western is one box maybe a 12x6 with three wire bundles going to it... It looks like there is room, but will not know until I start...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I didn't realize yours was a gas truck - you should see the diesels


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

I have an 08 F350 diesel. I only want a mid size plow 7'6 or 8' any sggestions on make and model?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

PRAM;598829 said:


> I have an 08 F350 diesel. I only want a mid size plow 7'6 or 8' any sggestions on make and model?


With a CC go with an 8' or you will be running over your trail off on turns... ANy one of the plow makes will work, it is all personal preference...


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you...that is sound advice!


----------



## pondo (Nov 10, 2008)

HI PRAM

What plow did you go with? I have a 2008 F250 CC Diesel. But I am tight on F Axel WR, ie 5600lbs and truck currently is 5000.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I just did my install and I put mine on top of the fuse panel under the hood with the velcro provided with the kit.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

I put a blizzard 8' straight blade....no timbrens etc...


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I have an 02' F350 Diesel and installed the module right behind the air filter box. Not sure how much they changed the layout in the newer trucks.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I ended up with my isolation module behind the Drivers side Headlight, just as the manual suggested...


----------

